# Can I run 2 1000 watt lights on 1 30amp circut?



## ToWeRdog and FloWeRGirl (Jan 11, 2010)

I am trying to design my new grow room. I would like to go with 2 1000 watt lights in my flower room. Will i have problems if i run them on the same 30 amp circut. I see people running multiple 1000s and was wondering what they did for electrical. I guess my main question would be how many amps do 1000 watt lights draw?


----------



## mrduke (Jan 12, 2010)

a 1000w draws roughly 11 amps +- abit depending on ballast you should be fine I run a 1000 and 600 on a 20 amp


----------



## northeastern lights (Jan 12, 2010)

mrduke said:


> a 1000w draws roughly 11 amps +- abit depending on ballast you should be fine I run a 1000 and 600 on a 20 amp


 
Roughly ever 100 watts=1 amp. You can safely run 20-25 amps on a 30 amp. The general rule of thumb is to not exceed 3/4 of your circut. 



I'm currently running 2 600's on a 15 + a 1 amp fan, no worries here.


----------



## RedClaywarrior (Jan 12, 2010)

cool! you know i've been wondering the same thing. this thread just saved me making a new post!!! thanks y'all


----------



## ToWeRdog and FloWeRGirl (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks! Rep'd everyone for help!!!!


----------



## NSW (Jan 12, 2010)

yes as long as you dont go over the amp rating of the outlet and if you have other things plugged in to the same circuit from your breaker then you will need to add the amp ratings up to whats plugged in


----------



## hunt4pot1 (Jan 12, 2010)

You will be fine. Those are some good looking dogs you have. Amps=Watts/Voltage


----------



## naturalhigh (Jan 12, 2010)

im running 3 600s on a 20 amp and seems to be working fine...


----------



## Mr.Bob Saget (Jan 12, 2010)

You should flip that breaker and see what is on it, so you can be sure that you have nothing else on the circuit.

Something does sound right about this, usually you will find 14 gauge (typically white Romex wire) wire put on a 15 amp breaker, and 12 gauge (typically orange Romex wire) on a 20 amp breaker, and if you see a 30 amp breaker, it is typically two 15's linked together to get you 30 amps ay 240 volts, for your A/C, electric dryer, electric range, etc.


----------



## Mr.Bob Saget (Jan 12, 2010)

naturalhigh said:


> im running 3 600s on a 20 amp and seems to be working fine...


Your pulling close to 18 amps with just those lights...just so you know..


----------



## ToWeRdog and FloWeRGirl (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank you Hunt4pot1! We have puppies, 9 wks old! The two of them had together!


----------



## hunt4pot1 (Jan 12, 2010)

ToWeRdog and FloWeRGirl said:


> Thank you Hunt4pot1! We have puppies, 9 wks old! The two of them had together!


 
Congrats on the new litter. Good luck with the pups and the grow!


----------



## boghosian (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes you can


----------

